# Food for the Soul???



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I admit, this is the first time I've ventured onto this board and I've never posted over here before, but felt compelled to post something.

****Disclaimer**** I'm a Catholic sinner, still trying my best to live according to His Word. So if that alone offends you please accept my apologies for disrupting what you have going on over here.

As an outsider, I surely don't think many of the posts on here are "Food for the Soul". There seems to be a lot of name calling and arguing. I expected to find a friendly environment to all (not even just those calling themselves Christians). After all, Mark 3:25. 

I know there are many flavors of Christianity these days, but after all aren't they all based off of the same books, writings, and stories? Jehovah's Witnesses are doing their best to live out what they feel God is calling them to do, as are Methodists and other Christian interpretations. Certainly, there are some important differences, but loving our neighbors is one of the greatest commandments even before Jesus's time.

My hope in posting this is not to admonish anyone, but to encourage open communication and maybe even a little friendliness... 

Your Brother in Christ


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

X2, this board should be fulfilling and happy, not full of argumentative posts/threads.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you. Been said MANY of times.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Amen, everyone's calling is getting to heaven. How we choose to accept God's help in getting there is our own personal decision.
We will all be held accountable on Judgment Day based on our merits and ours alone.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree. There needs to be discussion supported by scripture and presented in a loving manner. For example I believe that we are saved by God's grace alone.


For it is by grace you have been saved, through faithâ€”and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of Godâ€” not by works, so that no one can boast. 

Ephesians 2:8-9


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am going to disagree with all of this coexist nonsense ,the scriptures are very precise when talking about the road to heaven

13"Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. 14"For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it.
In the words of Jesus
Thomas said to Him, "Lord, we do not know where You are going, how do we know the way?" 6 Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father but through Me. 7"If you had known Me, you would have known My Father also; from now on you know Him, and have seen Him."â€¦

Either its food for the soul ,or poison disguised as a delightful dish.
There is only one way to God and it is through the sacrifice of of his son Jesus or this,
C is the symbol for Islam 
O is the symbol for peace 
E is the symbol for males/females 
X is the symbol for Judaism 
I is dotted with a Wiccan Pentangle 
S is the symbol for the yin-yang or Confucinism 
T is the symbol for Christianity


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

surfdad_96712 said:


> I am going to disagree with all of this coexist nonsense ,the scriptures are very precise when talking about the road to heaven
> 
> 13"Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. 14"For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it.
> 
> ...


:sarcasm:

Thanks for making my point!

:/sarcasm:

I never once said anything about coexist and you wrote a small novel about it...


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

missing texas quoted "I know there are many flavors of Christianity these days, but after all aren't they all based off of the same books, writings, and stories? Jehovah's Witnesses are doing their best to live out what they feel God is calling them to do, as are Methodists and other Christian interpretations. Certainly, there are some important differences, but loving our neighbors is one of the greatest commandments even before Jesus's time." mi

this pretty much sounds like coexist to me
Jesus ,Liar ,Lunatic ,or Lord your choice (no sarcasm)


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

So, you're saying it's more important to be right, and prove a point than to help a brother or sister in Christ's name? 

I could debate the merits of your faith and those of others here, but I choose to offer prayers and thanksgiving for what God has provided. Why do you feel compelled to even comment here if it's only to attack? These other folks are faithful people and chose to interpret the Bible slightly different than you, and that somehow makes them lesser than? 

Let me ask you a few questions if you'll indulge me. Was Jesus not Jewish? Was the Bible not a gathering of books compiled by Catholic priests and disciples of Christ? Was Martin Luther not a God fearing man? 

You know what? I will just move on and do my best to live outside of your nose thumbing. I pray that Jesus will soften your heart and allow His Holy Spirit to show you what "Love thy Neighbor" means. Hope you have a great day sir.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Moving forward. Please leave these post as they are. You have said what is on your mind. Move on. No more hating, bickering or bashing. If you have something positive to say.. say it. otherwise, complain in the jungle...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> Either its food for the soul ,or poison disguised as a delightful dish.


I'll take an order of food for the soul. That delightful dish will cause indigestion...or worse!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Amen to that!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

surfdad_96712 said:


> I am going to disagree with all of this coexist nonsense ,the scriptures are very precise when talking about the road to heaven
> 
> Coexist? No one mentioned anything about that stupid bumper sticker! Grow up!
> 
> ...


----------

